# Millet bread recipe w/no yeast please!



## mommy2xander (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there,
Does anyone have a Millet bread recipe that has no yeast or sugars, including natural sweeteners?
This is so appreciated, thank you!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

What are you avoiding besides yeast and sugar?
I have a millet muffin recipe, which might translate to a quick bread, though I've never tried it. But it's free of a lot of things. Can't remember if there's any sweetener in it. I'll check.


----------



## mommy2xander (Feb 16, 2007)

I am dealing with a Candida issue so off fruits and wheat as well. I am willing to try your recipe. Even if there is sweetner I can try a Stevia substitute.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Does it have to be millet? It doesn't hold together as well as some of the other alternative grains. If you want a couple of really good recipes, go to www.buckwheatpete.com. His English muffin recipe is good, and his pita recipe is good (that's what I use for pizza crust). He uses buckwheat flour and rice flour in his recipes, and no yeast. They cost a little money, but for the process, it was worth it for me. The millet muffin recipe should be on my blog www.kathysrecipebox.com. If you sustitute eggs instead of the flax+water, it should stay together better, and might even work as bread (never tried it though).

I haven't heard of wheat being a problem on candida diets. Does that mean no gluten? Or just no wheat? Could you use rye or spelt? Since I'm not familiar with the no wheat rule, I'm just asking. When I was on the candida diet, it was no sweeteners, but yeast was okay (since it's a totally different kind of yeast), and no vinegar, and a lot of the sweeter fruits were out.


----------



## mommy2xander (Feb 16, 2007)

No vinegar for me either. My ND told me no wheat/gluten. I found a list of ok foods, limited foods, and no no's and wheat, spelt, oats etc... were all on it fo no. I wonder if because of how the body processes it?
I am completely overwhelmed...LOL and am still researching.

Thanks for the links too. I will try both recipes most likely and will try the Millet one with egg and see how it comes out. It is worth a shot.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Buckwheat pete's recipes are really good. The pita one is fantastic. Worth the $5 or whatever he charges for the e-recipe.

Millet is just sort of gritty. If you want bread-like, a light buckwheat or sorghum might be better. Or rice flour, though that can be gritty as well.


----------



## mommy2xander (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I have Buckwheat flour here already too. I will cehck that out.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I make fried little millet and rice gluten free cakes for DD who is egg allergic. DS LOVES cornbread, and this is what I make her when we eat corn bread. I make them in a cornstick pan


----------

